# Is the world ready for the Kerry-All Pouch cargo liner?



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Some of you may remember a little disagreement I had with L** Valley Tools (I've disguised their name ;-) ) over silver plastic, so to speak. Anyway, they don't have a cargo liner anymore, and at the Hamilton, Ontario woodworking show I had a booth in 2 weeks ago, several people have asked me for one.

I've got some in the works, hope to have them sewn next week, if the snow doesn't shut us down for too long (blizzard in eastern Canada tomorrow).

Anyway, this will be for minivans, SUVs, etc. even a pickup bed if you want to haul soil and stuff and keep your vehicle clean.
Your thoughts?


----------

